# Pequop



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I will write more when I can bare to, but I am frankly a mess right now. 

We assisted our lovely lady in crossing over today at 3:45pm. 

Rest in Peace my sweetest one. 


February 16, 2008- April 26th, 2010


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss  She was very special and I could tell very loved as well. You gave her a great life.


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. 
Our Hedgehogs are the world to us and loosing them either to old age or sickness is really hard. 
May she Rest in Peace. 

She is in our prayers tonight.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Stephanie.
RIP Pequop.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Stephanie, I'm so sorry she didn't make it. 
Peace be with you Pequop.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm very sorry Stephanie.  Sending lots of good thoughts your way. *hugs*

RIP Pequop, you were very well loved.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so sorry, what a sweet girl. You were wonderful to her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry Stephanie. You and she tried so hard. Love and hugs.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss  

RIP little Pequop <3


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We all know how hard you tried to do what was best for her. 
*hugs*


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been watching your other post and I was so rooting for her to pull through. I'm so sorry.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very sorry Stephanie. It was easy to see that you and Pequop brought joy into each others lives and how much you loved her. Rest in Peace Pequop.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

-hugs from me and all my quilly ones-


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

You have my sympathy. She was a happy, well-loved hedgehog and she will be missed. Losing a friend is hard. Best wishes.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i had been following your posts and i'm so sorry for your loss. she was so well loved.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Pequop


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your comforting words. 

Pequop had taken a turn for the worse when I arrived home on my lunch hour to syringe feed her. She was gasping for breath and was frantically running around her cage while falling over every few steps. I noticed that she was not able to lap up her water due to how hard she was breathing, so I made the quick, tough decision that it was her time to be helped over that bridge we hear of so often with our little ones. With the husband holding her in his lap and calmly talking and consoling her, we drove to the vet for her final rest. When arrived and they immediately gave her some gas that put her to sleep and then administered the "sleeping" drug. Once they did that, they handed her to me, where then I laid on the floor and put her under my shirt on my belly where she loved to sleep for hours during our snuggle time. She didn't struggle or fight passing on. Within a minute, I felt her muscles give on my tummy and knew she was gone. I then lifted her to my face and just kissed her nose over and over thanking her for everything she was and will be to me and Todd. I laid her on her blanket and retrieved the one quill from her visor that I used always admire. That quill is now carried with me everywhere I go. As my husband and I are closing on our first house this coming Thursday, the vet is keeping her for us until we have the house so that I may place her in the ground, amongst the flowers in bloom here in Colorado. I will never forget the love she brought to me and my husband (and others with whom she had touched). 

Thank you my baby girl. Thank you, thank you .. thank you for being all that you were.

~Stephanie & Todd
(and PoPo & Leroux)


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm really glad that you were with her until the very end. I hope you'll feel better soon. <3 My throat hurts from trying to suppress tears  RIP Pequop


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I was so so hoping Pequop would get better.. I am so so sorry.. At least Pequop had the very best owner she could've hoped for. You did all you could for her and she must've been a very happy hedgie to the very end. Rest In Peace Pequop..


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. I wish you many fond and happy memories during your time of healing. You have a lovely plan to lay her final rest with your family in your new home.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm also teary-eyed as I read your reply.

You made the best decision you could have and I couldn't think of a more perfect place for little Pequop to be layed to rest. 

She will always hold a special place in your heart, and we truly thank you for sharing her story so that we could learn from it.

*Hugs*

-Stephanie


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aw, honey, I'm so sorry. At least you know you did everything you could, and that in the end, she didn't suffer. I'll be thinking of you, please take care. (Couldn't help tearing up a bit, I'm sure I'm not the only one.)


----------

